# CHAT Webspace?



## Fleck06 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

möchte einen Chat laufen lassen. Wo gibts guten und günstigen Webspace? Vllt auch Freewebspace?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Das grösste Problem wird wohl sein dass die meisten Hoster solche Serverlastigen Anwendungen wie z.b. ein Chat nicht erlauben.
Gerade für die günstigen (oder gar kostenlosen) Hoster dürfte dieses am ehesten zutreffen.
Aber Du kannst Dich ja mal auf www.webhostlist.de umsehen und die AGB (auch das Kleingedruckte) der jeweiligen Hoster studieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Fleck06 (29. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Das grösste Problem wird wohl sein dass die meisten Hoster solche Serverlastigen Anwendungen wie z.b. ein Chat nicht erlauben.
> Gerade für die günstigen (oder gar kostenlosen) Hoster dürfte dieses am ehesten zutreffen.
> ...



Kannst du mir denn ansonsten einen guten Anbieter empfehlen? Einen Server-Tarif. Ich habe jetzt nicht besonders viel Ahnung davon. Hatte vorher nur normale Webhosting-Tarife.

Wo krieg ich denn viel geboten für unter 25 €?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juni 2006)

Nein, ich kann Dir nichts empfehlen..... mein Webspace habe ich schon 6-7 Jahre und den Tarif gibt es eigentlich garnicht mehr. 
Und ansonsten habe ich meinen Linux-Server im Keller stehen (langt für meine Zwecke).

Ohne jetzt alle Billighoster über einen Kam zu scheren, würde ich von diesen aber abraten..... irgendwoher müssen die Dumpingpreise ja schliesslich kommen (wenn Du verstehst). 
Für 25€ sollte es aber schon was gutes bei einem der namenhaften Hoster geben.
Kann sein dass man für das Geld auch irgendwo in Timbuktu ^^ einen (virtuellen) Server bei den Billig-Anbietern bekommt..... aber ob man damit glücklich wird?!


----------



## Lukasz (29. Juni 2006)

Fleck06 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du mir denn ansonsten einen guten Anbieter empfehlen? Einen Server-Tarif. Ich habe jetzt nicht besonders viel Ahnung davon. Hatte vorher nur normale Webhosting-Tarife.
> 
> Wo krieg ich denn viel geboten für unter 25 €?




Ich biete schon seite mehreren Jahren Free Space an. Wenn du mir ungefähr das Transfervolumen nennen kannst, was du so in etwas verbrauchen tust, kann ich dir eventuell eine kostenlose Lösung anbieten.

So in der Art dachte ich:
50-250 MB Webspace
3.072 MB Traffic (3 GB)
PHP Unterstützung
2 MySQL Datenbanken
PHPMyAdmin
Plesk Administration Version 7.5.4
CGI Schnittstelle,
FTP - Account
Perl-Unterstützung
Python-Unterstützung 
Backup Recovery
Webbaukasten
Subdomain (auf die du auch deine Domain Linken kannst)
E-Mail Pop3 Autoresponder Spamschutz usw..
SSI
Zertifikate wenn du welche hast...
ASP
Front Page Unterstützung.

Tja da hält net mal 1und1 mit. 


Meine Server liegen alle im Rechenzentrum von: T-online
Sind sehr Leistungsstark (AMG 64 jeweils immer 1-2 GB Ram) 


Allerdings müsstest du etwas Werbung (Meist Bannerviews oder Traffics) als Gegenleistung auf dich nehmen. Der Chat hingegen kann dann für 0.- volldampf geben, ohne dass sich einer beschwert.

Und wenn dir der Traffic nicht ausreicht, kann man verhandeln. Den kaufe ich gerde um 14 Cent pro GB ein. 

Bei KK Antrag wären von T-online 1,95 Pro Domain und Monat fällig. Aber besser bei http://www.inwx.de  kostet es dich 4,65 im Jahr pro DE Domain und kannst auch per PP zahlen und auf den Server umleiten. Ansosten kann ich nur mit einer Subdomain dienen. 


Kannst dich ja melden, wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## Nightshaw (30. August 2006)

@lukasz

dein angebot hört sich ja gerade zu verlockend an;-)  also wenn du so nett wärest ich könnte genau das gebrauchen da ich nämlich vorhab auch einen chat laufen zu lassen aber naja wie man es von freehostern kennt erlauben die das nicht.bezahlen kann ich einen kostenpflichtigen auch nicht da ich noch schüler bin und das geld für anderes brauche.
nur eine frage gibts nen haken außer der werbung (kein problem damit)?


----------



## Nightshaw (31. August 2006)

*hochschieb damit lukasz liest* *g*


----------

